# How did you secure your Tesla when getting PPF



## rhoc (4 mo ago)

I’m wondering how those of you that have had ppf (or similar) applied to your cars secured your car against driver silliness while they worked on it. They need to unlock the front trunk to wrap it properly and my understanding is Valet Mode prevents them from accessing it. I’ll check that for myself tomorrow. The place I’m using does many high end, very powerful cars but still someone may get the urge to see what the Plaid can do or just plain screw up. I also don’t want anyone messing with auto pilot or auto shifting or any of those features. I’ll make a card and profile but I’m not sure how to better secure the car. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Lock it to Chill Mode and Speed Limit Mode. If it’s good enough for Tesla’s loaners…


----------



## rhoc (4 mo ago)

JasonF said:


> Lock it to Chill Mode and Speed Limit Mode. If it’s good enough for Tesla’s loaners…


Yes that’s definitely the setup. I just need to make sure they can’t switch modes or anything else. I’ll just google with the key settings today. I know there’sa way to do it. Thanks for that info!


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I'd have to say that if you can't trust the company, you shouldn't be doing business with them.
If this is the first Tesla that they have done, then definitely go somewhere else.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I'd have to say that if you can't trust the company, you shouldn't be doing business with them.
> If this is the first Tesla that they have done, then definitely go somewhere else.


I agree, if it's just paranoia and you want to lock the car down, fine. But if you really can't trust them, there are far worse things they can do to your car than take it for a joyride.


----------



## rhoc (4 mo ago)

I don’t trust anybody. Not with my cars anyway.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

How about you just stay with the car while it's in the shop? There must be a waiting room. Bring your own coffee and snacks.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

rhoc said:


> I don’t trust anybody. Not with my cars anyway.


Then it is obvious that you need to take the car to the shop when you can sit and watch them.


----------



## rhoc (4 mo ago)

You’re all very clever.


----------



## patrikgjidodaj (4 mo ago)

Would love to help you out with that, I own a ppf shop here in NORWALK, CONNECTICUT. where are you located?


----------

